# Wax cracking as it cools.



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

The wax is cooling too fast.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks. That's what I was thinking too. I will remelt it and leave it in the warm water to cool more gradually.


----------

